# svnlite to svn without src.conf?



## rhish (May 13, 2016)

Is there a proper way to convert `svnlite` to `svn`, with a release install? Usually, if I'm building from source, I can throw src.conf 

```
WITH_SVN=yes
```
 and it renames `svnlite` to `svn`. But, I dont know if there's more involved to it or not? Is there a proper way to have `svn` instead of `svnlite`, without building from source, i.e src.conf, and without just rename the files by myself?


----------



## tingo (May 14, 2016)

Install from packages?


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2016)

If you want the "full" subversion client install devel/subversion. The one in the base is a "lite" version, i.e. not all functionality is implemented.


----------



## kpa (May 17, 2016)

You would lose the "customized" version on the next update/upgrade if you don't set WITH_SVN=yes in src.conf(8). That's the only place that can tell the build system that you want to have svn instead of svnlite and keep it that way.


----------

